# Is anyone here a Mac computer expert?



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a bit of a problem. I could just ignore it, but it will drive me crazy. Last night I was sending out an email to our entire elementary school. Instead of sending out several emails with fewer addresses I decided to add the entire directory. I am sure that there were errors in my typing and thought that I could fix them when I got the pop up window telling me that certain addresses were wrong. WELL, there were so many addresses that the pop up window is so long that the bottom of it disappeared below my screen monitor. I cannot click on any of the buttons to edit the message or try later. If I press the enter button it tries to send the message again as that is the button that is highlighted. I can make the actual mail window smaller, but that window is still so long. My daughter suggested using the arrow key to try and highlight the edit message button, but that does not work. I have the window minimized in my dock so it is out of the way and I can use mail but I cannot quit it or shut down my computer. This happened once before on our laptop, but the button must not have been so far down as just random clicking finally solved the problem.

Is there anything I can do with a shortcut?

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am certainly not an expert, but I work on Macs. I don't know quite how to solve your specific problem. But to clear it out so that you can start again with a different approach, you can always just hold the power button down and force-quit the machine. In a worst-case scenario, unplug it. 

You will lose the unsaved work in that window, but it sounds like that wasn't working anyway!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I deleted the email in my outbox, but I still have the stupid email in my dock. I will have to go to the Apple store, but it is always a zoo in there. I might just stop in and ask a sales person first. I don't want to carry this through the mall. Grrrrrr


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I deleted the email in my outbox, but I still have the stupid email in my dock. I will have to go to the Apple store, but it is always a zoo in there. I might just stop in and ask a sales person first. I don't want to carry this through the mall. Grrrrrr


If it's in the dock, did you try just dragging it to the trash?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, it won't go in. I have googled every possible wording of the problem and I cannot find any answers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If you go up to the Apple at the top left corner and select "force quit" and then from there, choose that program that you want to force quit and select it, hit quit and then restart the program. I hope that solves your problem


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Kara, It didn't. BUT good news today...that gray screen scrolled down on my computer this afternoon telling me I needed to restart my computer. It hasn't let me shut down, but it did let me restart holding the power button. Well, when it started up that stupid email was gone and now my mailbox is a different configuration-but everything works!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I'm glad something worked! Force quit usually does work for me, but power button restart is a great option too! I've had to do that a few times with my old mac when my dvd player would freeze..because Force quit wouldn't work with that particular problem, but restart would


----------

